# looking for editing/proofreading work



## stellaluna (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi
I am looking for editing/proofreading/writing work. I worked as Editor/Financial Writer for one of the big three global ratings agencies for six years. At the moment am freelance.

Thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you do what everyone else has done. That is, apply to companies yourself and contact recruitment agencies that deal with your field. 

This is an information board, not somewhere where we can find you a job. 

_


----------

